# Ten Speed Drive Imports



## takmanjapan

Been trolling around here and was wondering whatever happened to Ten Speed Drive Imports. I understand they are defunct now but am curious to learn a litrle more about what happened to them? Victim of poor business practices? Chose to close up shop?

Their end seems a bit surprising since they imported some real marquee names in the late 80's and early 90's.


----------



## FatTireFred

wow, now there is a blast from the past


----------



## Richard

If they'd hung around long enough "10 speed" would be "meaningful" again.


----------



## Mapei

They were a great store. Think of a place as large as a Supergo or Performance outlet, but chock full of the highest of the high end.


----------



## caterham

.....


----------



## Dave Hickey

it appears that they folded in 91 or 92

http://archive.roadbikereview.com/04/0EE806ED.php


----------



## FatTireFred

their Marina del Rey rent/lease couldn't have helped 
(I think they were in MDR)


----------



## waterford

caterham said:


> really? i never imagined that they had a retail outlet. I just knew them as the distributor for Guerciotti and Ciocc( my gooch went thru them).Do you recall what other lines they represented? those synapses haven't been fired in a very long time.
> I'll have to assume from your statement that the place was pretty darn big since I've never even seen a Supergo and my local Performance shop here isn't very noteworthy in much of any way.
> 
> best,
> k


Tomasso


----------



## Mapei

I remember them being way south of Marina del Rey, somewhere in North Orange County. I remember seeing DeRosas there, in addition to Guerciottis and Ciocces. They may have had Somecs. I don't think they had Colnagos, but they might have had Pinarellos.

As for how large the place was, it was about the size of a Best Buy, or one of the more medium-sized bix boxes.


----------



## caterham

.....


----------



## wasfast

These comments are from the Classic Rendezvous mailing list:

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Yes, Ten Speed Drive Imports (I think in Melbourne Beach, Florida?) was a BIG player in the road bike business before mountain bikes and bad business practices put them under.

At one time or other they imported Guerciotti, Ciocc, Cinelli, Woodrup, 
Rossin, Pogliaghi, and their own Italian made house brand named "Tommaso" (the owner was named Tom Eason, kinda like the Giordana bikes & clothing was named for Gita prez. Georgio Andretta.) Alan frames were labeled as Guerciotti or Tommaso, not as Alans.. They also repped for Masi USA briefly.in Masi USA's early days (drop shipped I think from California) ..

Then they were main distributors of all the Italian goodies from Campagnolo, Cinelli, Nisi, & many other marques. 

One of their claims to fame was that they brought in unfinished frames (but not all though... Rossin, Pogliaghi and Cinelli came with Italian paint..) and checked for alignment and painted them with DuPont Imron. That was in answer to the prevailing opinion at that time that Italian bikes had crummy delicate finishes when done in Italia. 

Dale Brown
cycles de ORO, Inc.
1410 Mill Street
Greensboro, North Carolina 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

I remember Tom as being a nice guy, but I heard rumors about Miami Vice like goings on.

Jim Merz
Bainbridge Is. WA

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Oh oh... I didn't mean to imply that Ten Speed Drive or Tom Eason was crooked or anything. I meant that they did things that put them selves out of business! That is not a good way to do things, i.e., bad!
I was fairly close to Ten Speed during those years, being on the supply side and retail side of the bike biz, and I always got along with Tom ..... but I also am aware that he was not well liked by many in the industry nor by many of his employees. I also will defend him as having very high standards and doing some things very very well. 


Dale Brown

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

In the early '70s they also had a storefront a couple of miles up A1A from Melbourne Beach in Cocoa Beach. When I would go in there, especially for crank cotters, they would hand over a box and tell me to pick a couple, no charge. I still have two boxes of black cloth tape from their shop (really tatty boxes now) that I remember they just handed to me. At the time, I thought these were brilliant business practices.
Tom Donahue
Melbourne, FL

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Relative to the California and Tommaso comments, Cyclart owner Jim Allen said:

I painted a bunch of the Tommaso's in California in the late 80's and early 90's for Ten Speed Drive. They all came from Billato. The earliest units had only frame sizes stamped on them, while the later ones had six digit serial numbers.

Early units had either black or white decals, later units had multi
color decals. I still have some OEM decals in a box somewhere....


Later,

Jim Allen
San Marcos, CA


----------



## FatTireFred

Musta been thinking of another shop in MDR.... from an old ad, TSD was located:
EAST: 131 Tomahawk Dr Unit #6, Indian Harbour Beach, FL 32937
WEST: 1050 Cindy Lane, Carpinteria, CA 93013


----------



## Richard

FatTireFred said:


> Musta been thinking of another shop in MDR.... from an old ad, TSD was located:
> EAST: 131 Tomahawk Dr Unit #6, Indian Harbour Beach, FL 32937
> WEST: 1050 Cindy Lane, Carpinteria, CA 93013


You're probably referring to the old Marina Del Rey Cycles on Lincoln Blvd. That store is now part of the "Helen's" chain. Helen's also recently bought out I. Martin, a retailer that specialized in high end product.

Small LBS's are struggling to survive.:cryin:


----------



## Neil Stewart

Tom sponsored our racing team for years. He was very cool. The club was Brevard Velo Sport. No one was from Brevard County in Melbourne Florida! We won the men’s national championships in every road event for three years but let one slip by in ’88. I ran projects for Eddie B. until 87 when I moved over to the Canadian program.

Tom sponsored us with Campagnolo Gueciotti then on the last year tank Rossin’s. His operation consisted of importing unpainted Italian frames and putting good paint on them in Melbourne. He had some American frame builders making frames branded under other names.

Tom also had a great relationship with Campagnolo and the Vittoria guys. We never lacked for equipment. One year in the Coors one of the teams carported five of their bikes trashing the roof, frame & forks. Tom had frames overnighted to them.

I am not sure what Tom is doing now. Years ago, I heard a story about him being a higher up in Amway or something of that nature. Tom was a Jimmy Buffet listening, vegetarian guy so that seemed unlikely but I have no idea.

For sure Andy Gilmour (Tucson, AZ) was one of those frame builders. 

On the subject of frame builders do any of you know where Mike Melton is?

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## C-Record91

Tom Eason was a jerk and a smuck. He treated his empoyees like #2, how do I know ???
because I worked for him back in the day. He asked me at the 1980 BDS show in Ca. if I would rep his Guerciotti frames to dealers on the west coast. I said yes as long as my commission checks kept coming. Well after several months of selling for him, and no checks, only lip service, I threw in the towel. As far as what happend to the business, I heard that he took a ride with Big Daddy Cain like so many of those FL boys in the bike biz are like to do----did some one say Miami Vice???? Last anyone saw him, he was pushing a shopping cart down Beach Blvd.


----------



## SLX Junky

Jim,

I sure would be interested in purchasing some replacement decals for my mid-80's Tommaso. I would like to eventually repaint the frame and replace the original decals.

Thanks,

Pat Murphy
Austin, Texas


----------



## redshiftcreation

*picked up a tommaso*

Thought this might be if interest to you guys. picked this up for 225 yesterday. If you can tell me anything more about it would be greatly appreciated.

































































From what I've read frame is either Guerciotti, Mondonico, Gilmour, or Billato. Shimano 105 everything. Mavic ma-2. Neat paint job. TSDI could do one thing well it seems, hats off to whoever painted this thing.


----------



## steelisreal2

*TSDI - Rossin Banner*

Came across this old Ten Speed Drive Imports - Rossin banner, was rolled up in box in the back of a bike shop.


----------



## gradstudent

But hey, Torelli has managed to do quite well siince inception in the 70's. The owner Bill (see bikeraceinfo.com) has sold the company for health reasons, but if anybody can do italian pro, its Torelli. Long live Italian Steel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bushpig




----------



## RFC




----------



## laffeaux

bushpig said:


>


Italian-made mountain bike frame?


----------



## bushpig

Yep. One that I really wanted.


----------



## paredown

SLX Junky said:


> Jim,
> 
> I sure would be interested in purchasing some replacement decals for my mid-80's Tommaso. I would like to eventually repaint the frame and replace the original decals.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Pat Murphy
> Austin, Texas


The above post was pulled from the Classic Rendezvous archive, but the Jim is Jim Allen from Cyclesmiths, not Jim Cunningham from CycleArt, (although he also may be worth contacting for decals...)

I can't find out if Jim Allen/Cyclesmiths is still in the business or not...but they did paint a lot of frames...


----------



## Cinelli 82220

I had a full panto Guerciotti Jet special ordered from TSDI back in the 80s, and it was a pathetic piece of junk, seriously, a kid in high school shop class could have built a better frame.
Frame and fork were mismatched sizes. Paint came off in big chunks. Chrome peeled off like tinfoil. I removed the bottom bracket and found pieces of rust all over the inside of the frame. But the panto parts were nice.
Oddly, two other Guerciottis arrived at the shop at the same time and they were gorgeous. Obviously Guerciottis put together by different builders and just had the brand name slapped on.


----------



## rjsdavis

*CyclArt Poor Service*



paredown said:


> The above post was pulled from the Classic Rendezvous archive, but the Jim is Jim Allen from Cyclesmiths, not Jim Cunningham from CycleArt, (although he also may be worth contacting for decals...)
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bother with this advice. I've been in contact with Susan Cunningham from CyclArt - as a frame builder (at one time) of LeMond frames. I am trying to restore mine at the moment (based in the UK).
> 
> Bottom line is that she refused to sell me any decals (depsite me proving that I had a genuine 10 Speed Drive Import Frame that they probably painted) flat out unless I sent the frame to them (at great risk) and huge expense (circa $800) for respray.
> 
> Couldn't be less helpfu - didn't get a "Have a nice day"! Cannot recommend. Will source decals from Billato in Italy and have a great frame builder in the UK respray it.
> 
> The attitude stank though - considering the amount of money involved, you'd expect just a little more courtesy. IMHO.
Click to expand...


----------



## andygilmour

*tens speed drive*

hello, my name is Andy Gilmour. I am a frame builder in Tucson Az.. I have been building frames since 1974. I want to say I worked with Tom Eason for probably 10 years. He was always good to me. For 2 years he sold a sport touring frame I made for him, sold as a Gilmour. For bike shows , if I needed parts, he would lend me groups or kits. I had a retail store and sold all his bikes, Guerciotti, Tommaso, Ciocc, Cinelli and Rossin. I also painted bikes for him when his Florida and California shops were to busy. I still have a few sets of Guerciotti and Tommaso decal sets in stock. I have looked for him and asked around and have had no luck in finding him. He was a tough business man and I'd still call him a friend!


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

rjsdavis said:


> paredown said:
> 
> 
> 
> The above post was pulled from the Classic Rendezvous archive, but the Jim is Jim Allen from Cyclesmiths, not Jim Cunningham from CycleArt, (although he also may be worth contacting for decals...)
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bother with this advice. I've been in contact with Susan Cunningham from CyclArt - as a frame builder (at one time) of LeMond frames. I am trying to restore mine at the moment (based in the UK).
> 
> Bottom line is that she refused to sell me any decals (depsite me proving that I had a genuine 10 Speed Drive Import Frame that they probably painted) flat out unless I sent the frame to them (at great risk) and huge expense (circa $800) for respray.
> 
> Couldn't be less helpfu - didn't get a "Have a nice day"! Cannot recommend. Will source decals from Billato in Italy and have a great frame builder in the UK respray it.
> 
> The attitude stank though - considering the amount of money involved, you'd expect just a little more courtesy. IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've had dealings with these two. Susan can be a downright itch to deal with, if you know what I mean. Jim is not much better but I kind of feel sorry for him. After going round with these two, I could definitely tell who in that relationship wears the pants. Never in my almost 30 years in business have I ever met or had dealings with anyone as unprofessional as those two. It is a wonder that they still are in business.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## High Gear

*I found this.*

looks like they had some crushing debt.


Ten Speed Drive Imports Inc. (importer and distributor of bicycle parts and apparel), P.O. Box 9250, Melbourne. President: Thomas Eason. Assets: $1,118,700. Debts: $1,809,887. Major creditors: Campagnolo USA, West Caldwell, N.J., $579,238; Fraccaro Sports, Treviso, Italy, $134,913; Cobra, Bologna, Italy, $14,321. Creditors meeting: April 15.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Who are/were Fraccaro Sports? Holding company for Billato?


----------



## rjsdavis

Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> Yeah, I've had dealings with these two. Susan can be a downright itch to deal with, if you know what I mean. Jim is not much better but I kind of feel sorry for him. After going round with these two, I could definitely tell who in that relationship wears the pants. Never in my almost 30 years in business have I ever met or had dealings with anyone as unprofessional as those two. It is a wonder that they still are in business.


I know exactly what you mean! I'm glad I wasn't misinterpreting things... 

You're right - with that attitude it is indeed a wonder that they're still in business, especially with the economic environment at the moment..! The upside I suppose is that they do seem to do an exceedingly good job (as you'd expect from upwards of $800 for a decent spray!), but seems to more than double anyone else.

Why so unprofessional?


----------



## Jimwells41

It happened that I had a conversation yesterday with an older guy (old like me) at a soup kitchen in Melbourne, FL about Tom Eason and TSDI. I had a couple of contacts with Tom in the 80s and this other chap knew him quite well. I want to tell what I know from personal experience (as if it matters). First, TSDI was located on Tomahawk Drive in Indian Harbour Beach, Florida. Coincidentally, friends of mine now have a shop there call Second Cycle. The Ten Speed Drive retail shop was on A1A in Cocoa Beach and owned by Irv Hays (now called Matt's). Completely unrelated to TSDI. In about '89 I had students at UCF looking for a term project in Computer Science and made arrangements with Tom for them to implement some kind of duty recovery system (I forget the details). It was successful and saved TSDI lots of money. I remember that TSDI wasn't very appreciative. I thought that each of the students should have got a free bike. They got nothing but experience. Other than riding with some TSDI employees on Tropical Trail, that was it for me personally.
As for the soup kitchen conversation, here are some unconfirmed bits. Tom Eason is dead. TSDI went under owing Campy about half a million.
Thanks for the memories.


----------



## rjsdavis

Jimwells41 said:


> It happened that I had a conversation yesterday with an older guy (old like me) at a soup kitchen in Melbourne, FL about Tom Eason and TSDI. I had a couple of contacts with Tom in the 80s and this other chap knew him quite well. I want to tell what I know from personal experience (as if it matters). First, TSDI was located on Tomahawk Drive in Indian Harbour Beach, Florida. Coincidentally, friends of mine now have a shop there call Second Cycle. The Ten Speed Drive retail shop was on A1A in Cocoa Beach and owned by Irv Hays (now called Matt's). Completely unrelated to TSDI. In about '89 I had students at UCF looking for a term project in Computer Science and made arrangements with Tom for them to implement some kind of duty recovery system (I forget the details). It was successful and saved TSDI lots of money. I remember that TSDI wasn't very appreciative. I thought that each of the students should have got a free bike. They got nothing but experience. Other than riding with some TSDI employees on Tropical Trail, that was it for me personally.
> As for the soup kitchen conversation, here are some unconfirmed bits. Tom Eason is dead. TSDI went under owing Campy about half a million.
> Thanks for the memories.


Thanks for this extra information Jim - I guess it's a lot easier to uncover them over there in the US, than it is remote over here! I don't suppose there is any old info from other former staff who might still have their hands on old admin / paperwork from those days at all? You know how it is when you know a company is going down the pan - people tend to hang onto things for a rainy day etc....


----------

